# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Groot kindje

## davmir57

Hoi Iedereen,

Ik heb een vraag ik ben nu 37 weken zwanger en met de controle in het ziekenhuis blijkt dan ons kindje aan de grootte en zware kant is,dit heeft waarschijnlijk te maken met zwangerschapsuiker dit is nog niet zeker,maar heeft iemand hier mee ervaring ook met de bevalling van een groot kind is dit zwaarder of net zo zwaar als een normale bevalling. Groetjes van Miranda

Ps die is mijn eerste kindje en 2de zwangerschap de eerst keer een miskaam gehad nu 2jaar geleden met 11 weken zwangerschap.

Ps Ik zelf ben 1,70 lang en mijn man is 1,90 lang,alleen ik ben te zwaar voor mijn lengte nu 113 kilo dit is inclusief baby gewicht ben in totaal 3 kilo aan gekomen,mijn man is 83 kilo normaal gewicht.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Davmir57

Ik heb geen ervaring hiermee, maar kan wel zo even wat voor je opzoeken wat betreft zwangerschapsuiker  :Wink: 

Snap wel dat het eng is, dit is je eerste kindje dus is alles nog wat onwennig!

Maar ben je je hele zwangerschap maar 3 (!!) kilo aangekomen? Lijkt mij nogal weinig..? Of heb je een typefoutje gemaakt?

Okee, ik ga even op zoek voor je, hoop dat er ook nog leden met eigen ervaringen zijn op MC.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Heb een forum gevonden waar veel ervaringen staan van vrouwen die tijdens hun zwangerschap zwangerschapssuiker hadden
Dit is de link:

http://www.babybrabbel.org/?goal=mes...2&t=1248379582 

Hoop dat dat je iets gerust stelt. Overigens heb ik op een andere site gelezen dat uit onderzoek is gebleken dat kinderen waarvan de moeder zwangerschapssuiker heeft gehad tijdens de zwangerschap meer kans hebben op overgewicht op een later leeftijd.

Hoop je hiermee wat info gegeven te hebben

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## davmir57

Hoi Sylvia,''

Ik zou even kijken naar de site die hebt op gegeven. bedankt voor de tip alvast.
En nee ik heb geen typ fout gemaakt, ik was voor mijn zwangerschap al erg zwaar, ben voor zwangerschap 4 kilo kwijt geraakt en tijds de zwangerschap ben ik dus 3 kilo aan gekomen voor zwangerschap woog ik 116 kilo nu 113 kilo,volgens mijn diëtiste heel mooi gedaan dus voor zwangerschap woog ik 110 kilo en nu 113 snap je dat, ik viel zeg maar heel weinig af voor zwangerschap, tijdens de zwangerschap viel ik wel af zijn met mijn hormonen te maken krijg nog te horen of dat er een medicijn bestaat om de hormonen goed te laten werken en als dat bestaat kom ik op een normaal gewicht anders blijf ik zwaar. ik hoop dat dit genoeg info is voor je.

groetjes van miranda

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Miranda,

Nu begrijp ik het idd wel  :Wink: 
Ik vond het eerst vreemd (hoor altijd van zoveel mensen nou toen ik zwanger was ben ik ruim 30 kilo aangekomen, en de meeste toch wel tussen de 10 en 20 kilo) Maar hoe jij het nu uitlegt klinkt het in jouw geval best logisch!

Hoop dat je iets aan die link hebt, en dat het je een beetje geruststelt!

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Miranda,

Heb ter aanvulling ook een zwangerschapssuiker-Artikel aangemaakt op het forum.
Dit is de link: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=32660#post32660
Hoop dat je hier ook wat informatie uit kunt meepikken  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

